
Show HN: Candidate Dashboards for the 2020 Democratic Primary Field - rajivchicago
https://www.politicalalertengine.com/
======
rajivchicago
Hi all, I made a dashboard to easily track prediction markets (via the
PredictIt API) and news (via the Contextual News API) for all of the major
candidates.

What it does:

-Easily see a graph of a candidate's chances (say Biden) of winning the presidency, nomination, IA, NH, SC, NV with some news

-You can add a graph of any market (something you can’t do on PredictIt’s current UI)

-Stack: Postgres, Express, Node, React-Redux, SemanticUI (React), ChartJS( React)

-You can also add any PredictIt market to any chart

-APIs used: PredictIt, Contextual News

-Works better on desktop but all functions can be accessed on mobile; give the first chart ~10-15 seconds to load and if still does not appear, refresh

NB: PredictIt Contracts are binary options that will mature to $1.00 if event
occurs or $0.00 otherwise. Thus a contract trading at 35¢ can be thought of as
a market consensus of roughly 35% probability of occurring.

